# How to make northern ireland your centre of main interest for bankruptcy?



## fisher (4 Aug 2012)

I am interested in declaring bankruptcy in Northern Ireland. 
I realise you have to rent there, show atm receipts and bills are coming from there also. 
Could you live in newry for example, do shopping there etc yet travel down to Dublin as often as you like? 
How indepth do judges look at whether its your COMI?
i.e. would they look more suspiciously on it if you are basing yourself in newry rather than belfast for example?

Why do most people seem to be going to mainland UK rather than northern ireland?


----------



## fisher (16 Aug 2012)

Maybe brendan you could move this for me to the bankruptcy forum. 
Sorry, only realised just now that it was in the wrong forum!


----------



## rupert7 (16 Aug 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good solicitor or insolvency practioneer in the north that has good experience in bankrupyct cases invloving ROI citizens? 

I would also be interested to know why so many people seem to go to mainland UK rather than the north, prehaps judges are more lenient there?


----------



## Bronte (17 Aug 2012)

My understanding of the reason for going to the UK was that it is more anonomous. It's easy for Irish journalists to sit outside one court in Belfast (I think there is only one?). Also the sheer volumn of numbers in the UK probably makes it simple paper stamping exercise with no or very little awkward questions. (purely guesswork by me this)

Also I would imagine that the Irish going to the North are playing with fire by actually pretending to move North, renting etc but not really living there. They are not stupid up there. By going to the UK you have in generally really moved.

There was an RTE programme a few months back and on it was a solicitor in the North who deals with this area.  I don't know the name but google might help.  Pick someone competent, it's money well spent.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (4 Oct 2012)

I have had two clients go through in the North after doing things properly, ie according to my rules. 
They had no issues.
There are only issues if you try to buck the system. The Judge and the OR will catch you out.

Steve Thatcher

Www.debtoptions.ie


----------

